# Hilson Pipes?



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone know anything about them? Didn't pay much for a m-lined pipe but couldn't find out much on line either. Just got it tonight and must say it looks rather well made - again, considering price.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

The Royal Dutch Pipe Factory Elbert Gubbels & Sons B.V. is the only manufacturer of briarroot tobacco pipes in the Benelux countries where pipes of high quality are made under the brands Big Ben, Hilson, Royal Dutch and Amphora. We also supply numerous smokers' accessories of high quality. (link)

Only bits I could find on other boards were that "... (Hilson) initially belonged to the Messers Hillen factory, established in 1846 in Bree, Belgium. It was bought in 1980 by the Royal Dutch Pipe Factory... after having gone bankrupt."

HTH

And.....

pics would be cool!


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks! Means this unsmoked baby is at least 25 years old. Still in it's cloth bag too. I can only muster a small pic, sorry. It's described as a Hislon #2 Fantasia. Meershaum lined. There's two other estate Hilsons for sale at www.pipes2smoke.com.


----------

